# SW Acrolon



## LeeCassidy (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi All,

New to the forum, but appreciate any and all input in advance:

I am looking for advise any may have on the use (spraying) SW Acrolon.

Currently involved in a public school addition and the architect has spec'd Acrolon for all door frames. Frames are "Galvannealed" and have been deemed ready for Acrolon w/out any primer. (Adhesion test w/out primer passed).

The problem: Acrolon calls for a spray tip of .015 - .017. This size seemed excessive due to the "thinness" of mixed product. (Our particular color required 10 oz of color/Gal of product.)

I used a 210 w/ airless @ about 2100 PSI and initially tried do a good base coat w/ 1st spray. The drips and sags that appeared were horrendous. A new attempt to "mist" coat the 1st and cover w/ 2nd, resulted in more drips and sags, (although a few came out "beautiful" w/ a gloss (glass feeling finish), that some thought was a metallic "car paint"!!

Subsequent experiments w/ various techniques and one of our air-assited, fine finish, Titans, had negative results.

No one in our company has used this product before and I am open to suggestions from anyone out there who's had success w/ this product.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have sprayed a few hundred gallons of the Acrolon 218 HS. Most of the work was on flat plate girders for bridge work using a 5:15 tip. A mist coat works fine for large flat areas where you can allow it to tack for a while. For smaller areas with lots of angles and corners, i found better results using a pressure pot to mist and slowly build.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Is temperature an issue?


----------

